# Can you tell if my new puppy will have long/medium/short hair? Thank you :)



## USMCwife06 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello all, i'm a newbie here and proud mom of 1 female maltipoo Sophie who is 2 years old. We will be adopting another puppy in a couple of weeks and I just wondered if anybody can tell what her coat will be like. She's a mix of different breeds but we know the lady who has her very well and we know how good she takes care of her dogs so it's no biggie if shes mixed  Mom is maltese/terrier/chihuahua and dad is yorkie/maltese but he looks full bred yorkie. They had 4 puppies and our daughters wanted another girl, only 1 of the puppies came out a girl and shes a beautiful cream color, shes also the smallest but her coat is much different than her brothers. The photos below were from when she was 3 weeks, her brothers are pictures as well, we see her weekly and her hair has grown a tad but not much while her brothers are full of fluffy hair. This is only the 2nd puppy we will be bringing into our family and I wondered if there is something to look for to tell how her coat will be, can anyone tell from the photos? We love putting bows on our maltipoo and would love to for this puppy too but i'm not sure her hair will ever be long enough. We will love her either way but just thought it would be fun to know or have some advice. Her mom has a medium coat and its more wire looking but in her past 2 litters theyve all grown to have more hair than mom. Any help is appreciated. thank you


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Give it a couple more weeks to see what happens with coat. My guess at this point is a short coat, since her whiskers are much longer than the rest of the hair on her face. That said, sometimes coat takes a little while to grow in. I think you'll have a good idea by 6-8 weeks of age.


----------



## USMCwife06 (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually the photo is from when she was 3 weeks, she is now 7 and her hair hasn't grown much, I'm wondering if there's any hope for bows lol, do some breeds take longer for their coat to grow? Thank you for the information


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My guess is that she'll be a bit scruffy-looking----you know, those dogs who are mostly shorthaired but have wiry hairs sticking out all over? Like that. It might be long enough to put bows in, or not, no way to know this young.


----------



## Iggy’s Mon (Feb 22, 2021)

USMCwife06 said:


> Hello all, i'm a newbie here and proud mom of 1 female maltipoo Sophie who is 2 years old. We will be adopting another puppy in a couple of weeks and I just wondered if anybody can tell what her coat will be like. She's a mix of different breeds but we know the lady who has her very well and we know how good she takes care of her dogs so it's no biggie if shes mixed  Mom is maltese/terrier/chihuahua and dad is yorkie/maltese but he looks full bred yorkie. They had 4 puppies and our daughters wanted another girl, only 1 of the puppies came out a girl and shes a beautiful cream color, shes also the smallest but her coat is much different than her brothers. The photos below were from when she was 3 weeks, her brothers are pictures as well, we see her weekly and her hair has grown a tad but not much while her brothers are full of fluffy hair. This is only the 2nd puppy we will be bringing into our family and I wondered if there is something to look for to tell how her coat will be, can anyone tell from the photos? We love putting bows on our maltipoo and would love to for this puppy too but i'm not sure her hair will ever be long enough. We will love her either way but just thought it would be fun to know or have some advice. Her mom has a medium coat and its more wire looking but in her past 2 litters theyve all grown to have more hair than mom. Any help is appreciated. thank you
> 
> View attachment 161930
> View attachment 161938
> ...





USMCwife06 said:


> Actually the photo is from when she was 3 weeks, she is now 7 and her hair hasn't grown much, I'm wondering if there's any hope for bows lol, do some breeds take longer for their coat to grow? Thank you for the information


Hi! My Iggy is 9 weeks and looks just like your puppy. Her parents are a similar mix also. Do you have recent pictures? I’d like to see what your puppy looks like as an adult.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Original poster hasn't been here for 6-1/2 years. Your more likely to get responses from active members if you start a new thread.


----------

